# Lord Archaon: how big was he?



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

when i see his model compared to other chaos knights (who are already about the size of regular space marines) i think 12-14ft sounds about right, cuz put him next to terminators or even uh, obliterators and you will see what i mean... what army was he for anyway? i think he looks coolest in red gold ie; Khorne's army (how do you say that?)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Emperor Sovereign said:


> when i see his model compared to other chaos knights (who are already about the size of regular space marines) i think 12-14ft sounds about right, cuz put him next to terminators or even uh, obliterators and you will see what i mean... what army was he for anyway? i think he looks coolest in red gold ie; Khorne's army (how do you say that?)


Games Workshop Model Scales are FUBAR'd pretty heavily. A Marine is apparently 8'6 foot tall, but by that scale, Terminators are 10'5 ish, Rhino's hold about 6 men, and Guardsmen are 7'+ with body masses greater than a Welsh Rugby League Scrum Half.

However, he is a Chaos Lord - typically fluff says that they tower over normal humans, so I'd place him at 7 foot, taller in armour and with the Crown of Dominion. Dorghar is a Daemon Steed, but Chaos Steeds are typically 20 hands (about 6'5 IIRC) at the shoulder, so expect bigger.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

you mean this guy?

Just remember that scale is very... flexible in warhammer. Things are always somewhat out of proportion, some thins are bigger to show off a special model, otherthings are smaller, if only because it'd be difficult making the model big enough.

40k to fantasy comparisons are definitely out though, remember, a space marine, who is meant to be 7-8ft tall is not much bigger than some of the empire guys, who (as it's a middle ages-like time) should be about 5 1/2 ft tall or so. 

Despite all that, he's still a big boy though, he'd be a bit of a giant, even among chaos warriors, but an exact hight, you couldn't say...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A bit element of Archaons presence and stature is the power he exudes, not just his height. The flexible scaling is often to capture this feel rather than literally capture his size. 
As the others have suggested i would have considered him 7' ish, much larger than normal men in height and build. Imagine the image of him wading through southern men (empire) in the last storm of chaos swatting them aside, then Grimgor (probably 8') strikes up his challenge. It must have been like children watching a boxing match.


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

well i am not convinced but we all get our opinions so that is what is cool about being fair, civilized and human. i still LIKE to believe he is about 8-10 ft


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

About the relationship between GW and meaningful proportions: Guardsmen are just as tall as my CSM. 

Otherwise I agree with Vaz. Basically 7'+armour which might make him 7.5', 8' tall, plus übersteed... lets just say his very big. Not to mention the reality-distorting side effects of the warp swirling around him that can easily make him twice as big as he already is. Which is an overkill. :grin:


----------

